# 10 gợi ý montessori phát huy kỹ năng vận động cho bé qua nghệ thuật



## ngoclan (8/8/19)

Phát huy kỹ năng vận động tinh bằng cách tạo những tác phẩm nghệ thuật tuyệt vời lấy cảm hứng từ 10 phương pháp Montessori sau  .
Các dự án nghệ thuật là một trong những cách tốt nhất để trẻ nhỏ phát triển khả năng khéo léo của bàn tay, phục vụ cho quá trình cầm viết sau này. Cung cấp các dụng cụ cá nhân cần thiết và lùi lại một bước để bé có thể tự do sáng tạo những bức tranh nghệ thuật theo Montessori, sao mẹ không thử?
Không nhất thiết kết quả sẽ xinh đẹp hay trông có vẻ xấu xí, bởi khi tham gia vào quá trình tạo ra tác phẩm nghệ thuật với những nét cọ hoặc đường uốn lượn, chúng sẽ rèn luyện khả năng khéo léo ở tay  thật hoàn hảo và tinh tế
Dưới đây là 10 ý tưởng nghệ thuật theo phong cách Montessori để giúp thúc đẩy các kỹ năng vận động tinh:

*1. Nhãn dán*
Bóc miếng dán ra khỏi tờ giấy là một công việc đầy thách thức đối với bé, nhưng  những nét hoạt hoạ xinh đẹp trên nhãn dán sẽ giúp bé thêm hứng thú và kiên trì vượt qua khó khăn.
Đối với trẻ từ 2 đến 4 tuổi, hãy cắt tấm dán để con bạn chỉ có 4-5 miếng dán một lần. Mẹ cũng có thể bóc lớp nền trắng ra khỏi tấm sticker để trẻ dễ dàng hơn.

*2. Xé giấy:*

*



*​Trò chơi xé các tấm giấy thành những mảnh nhỏ là điều mà ngay cả trẻ nhỏ nhất cũng có thể thưởng thức chúng. Ngoài việc khiến trẻ thêm vui vẻ, xé giấy giúp trẻ thêm tăng cường cơ bắp tay và phát triển sự phối hợp hai bàn tay thật dễ dàng.
Đầu tiên, chọn cho trẻ một miếng giấy đủ lớn cho trò chơi và một cái khay nhỏ đựng giấy đã xé. Tiếp theo, chỉ cho con bạn cách xé giấy và đặt các mảnh vào bát.

*3. Đất sét:*

*

*​So với xé dán, thao tác nặn đất xét giúp bé có thể phát triển hoàn thiện lực cơ tay hơn. Đừng cung cấp khay tạo hình đất sét cho trẻ mà hãy hỗ trợ chúng làm việc bằng tay theo những cách khác nhau. Chơi với đất sét có thể hỗ trợ trẻ học được cách bình tĩnh và hỗ trợ điều trị và giúp thư giãn tâm lý cho bé.

*4. Mảnh bút màu:*
Hầu hết trẻ em rất muốn vẽ và thực hành viết trước khi chúng hoàn thiện cách sử dụng bàn tay để cầm bút chì một cách chính xác. Một khi trẻ đã cầm bít chì không chính xác thì rất khó để dạy lại chúng, vì vậy các lớp học Montessori ngăn trẻ em sử dụng bút chì cho đến khi bàn tay của chúng sẵn sàng.
Bút màu cung cấp phương tiện hoàn hảo cho trẻ trong giai đoạn chưa sẵn sàng sử dụng bút. Hình dạng của chúng khuyến khích trẻ em giữ chúng bằng một nắm ba ngón tay, mà không có bất kỳ sự can thiệp nào từ bạn.
Bạn cũng có thể chia những cây bút chì màu thông thường thành những mảnh nhỏ hoặc sử dụng những mảnh vỡ không thể tránh khỏi từ bút màu đã qua sử dụng của anh chị lớn tuổi hơn. Mặc dù trẻ nhỏ thường sẽ sử dụng một tay cầm toàn bộ với một cây bút chì dài, nhưng chúng chỉ cần sử dụng 3 ngón tay cái, trỏ và giữ cho các mảnh bút màu nhỏ.

*5. Phấn*
Phấn đòi hỏi nhiều sự khéo léo hơn bút chì màu, giúp con bạn cảm thấy thích thú hơn trong việc tô vẽ những dòng nguệch ngoạc. Cung cấp phấn đi kèm bảng con mini hoặc bảng con có giá đỡ để trẻ tự do sáng tạo theo ý thích của chính mình.

*6. Vẽ tranh*

*

*​Vẽ tranh là một hoạt động tuyệt vời khác để phát triển các kỹ năng vận động tinh ở mọi cấp độ khác nhau. Trẻ nhỏ nhất có thể vẽ bằng chính ngón tay của chúng bằng việc nhúng ngón tay vào màu nước. Điều này rất tốt cho việc phát triển sức mạnh của bàn tay.
Một khi con bạn có thể cầm cọ vẽ bằng cách cầm ba ngón tay, vẽ bằng cọ là một cách tuyệt vời để thực hành sự khéo léo giữa các ngón tay của chúng. Để thiết lập bức tranh theo phong cách Montessori, hãy cung cấp một khay có cốc nước, cọ sơn, sơn và miếng bọt biển để làm sạch vết màu vương vãi trên sàn.
Sau đó thì cho trẻ thoả sức sáng tạo và đừng quên hướng dẫn chúng cách dọn dẹp mọi thứ sau khi hoàn thành xong nhé.
Đến với Nanakids để tìm hiểu thêm về các phương pháp giáo dục trẻ dựa theo Montessori ngay bây giờ nào.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

